# Face chart tips



## Katie-Laine (Apr 13, 2006)

Any MAC Artists have any tips for face charts?  I like to use Chill to blend, I usually use the 219 for almost everything on the eyes.  I am experimenting with putting matte cream down as a base... I'm not sure if I like it or not


----------



## Katie-Laine (Apr 14, 2006)

Why doesn't anyone ever respond to me?? Where is the love?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 14, 2006)

If you look in this sub-forum, there are a few threads which already address this query.


----------

